# SA points? Do they work the same?



## Al D (Nov 29, 2005)

Does anyone here have a SA points timeshare?
Do they work the same?
Any disadvantages?

On another note....is there some other SA ste somewhere? This used to be a veery active Forum, but it seems almost dead lateley.

Thanks in advance.
Al


----------



## aliikai2 (Nov 30, 2005)

*SA points aren't the same as RCI points*

and appear to have little to do with anything unless you live in South Africa and wish to use your points in South Africa.

None of the SA weeks can be converted to RCI points unless you already own a points account, then you can " cede" your weeks into your existing points account for the generic value listed on the RCI chart.

As to this forum being almost dead, most of us that reveled in the super trading power that SA units had, have moved on over the last 2 years as RCI downgraded most of the lesser weeks to where now they are almost worthless .

Add that to the drastic drop in the dollar vs. the Rand, and the value of many of the " Gems" from the good old days made them seem like " weak sisters" compared to other units in the US.

If you are considering an SA week,  get a School Holiday Prime week at a GC resort, these are the units that benefited from the re-evaluation by RCI.

fwiw,  Greg




			
				Al D said:
			
		

> Does anyone here have a SA points timeshare?
> Do they work the same?
> Any disadvantages?
> 
> ...


----------



## Al D (Nov 30, 2005)

I own several SA timeshares now and have owned about 15 at one time. They still seem to work ok for me, and they seem to work good for someone that just wants to get into the RCI system and access a lot of bonus vacations.
Herb sells a "Global" points package of 39,000+ points for about $1800.
I thought this was a regular points package. This is what I was thinking of trying out as a cheap way to get into points.


----------



## aliikai2 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Herb is selling*

a small US point week and a SA week that can be ceded to points.

 It's an OK way to try out RCI points if that is your goal. .

We sold off our points resort last year and are just finishing up the last of the sales of our SA weeks using Cape Escapes.

We have just about eliminated any need for using RCI, or II , and use SFX, HTSE, for the few trades we now need.

Renting, 
See Here
seems to be the best way at the present time to find those great low cost spur of the moment weeks, since RCI has become a rental company   instead of a trade company.
fwiw,  Greg


			
				Al D said:
			
		

> I own several SA timeshares now and have owned about 15 at one time. They still seem to work ok for me, and they seem to work good for someone that just wants to get into the RCI system and access a lot of bonus vacations.
> Herb sells a "Global" points package of 39,000+ points for about $1800.
> I thought this was a regular points package. This is what I was thinking of trying out as a cheap way to get into points.


----------



## Carolinian (Dec 2, 2005)

Multi developer points programs actually started in South Africa, as the brainchild of a former loan shark (or tallyman as they are called there), and spread to Europe and then America.
The SA points programs are really a cesspool.  For info on them, see the South Africa board on www.crimeshare.org .  There is a direct lineage from one of the rotten SA points schemes  to RCI Points.  CRI Points of South Africa (check it out on Crimeshare) was involved in setting up CRI Points of Europe.  CRI Points of Europe was merged with GPN to form RCI Points.


----------

